# The big 2012 list! (Who's going in 2012?)



## chwgmjay

Since it's already October?!?!? I should probably get this started!

Please post the dates you will be going, where you'll be staying if you know, and where you're going (wdw, disneyland, dcl, etc.). I'll update the list as time allows.

Thanks!

January - April

May and June

Gay Days Thread

July - September

October - December

Completed trips.

*Please don't edit posts!* If something changes, make a new post with a quote back to your original post. This will prevent me from having to go backwards through all the previous posts to make sure I didn't miss anything. Again, thank you!


----------



## chwgmjay

January - April, 2012: 



RENThead09 said:


> Dec. 29th, 2011-January 9th, 2012...at POP Century...





jeanigor said:


> ...Jan 5-9...Probably Pop Century





christopher77 said:


> Jan 5 - 10...Polynesian.





OH 6 said:


> ...Jan 12-15 - DCL Dream...Jan 16 - Saratoga Springs





714guy4u said:


> January 17-23 all stars movies....





jeanigor said:


> Jan 27-30...Disneyland...Quality Inn Anaheim





MassJester said:


> 1/27 - 1/30...





TLPL said:


> ...AKV Feb 2-4... West Caribbean DCL Feb 4-11... BWV Feb 11-14...





BrdwayBoy said:


> February 11-17th...Animal Kingdom Lodge....





Nick_A said:


> February 17-(19)...Boardwalk...





Safari Queen said:


> ...Feb 18-26 (CSR & AKL)...





Nick_A said:


> February (19)-27...Animal Kingdom Villas...





Spikerdink said:


> ...Feb 25 - March 4...Boardwalk Villas....





Chuckers said:


> Feb 28th - March 3rd...All Star Music...





CarpeLiberum said:


> ...POFQ... March 3-10...





OH 6 said:


> ...March 9-11 - Boardwalk Villas...





NEDisneyFans said:


> ...BWV, 3/21-26...





TagsMissy said:


> ...Aulani ... April ...17-26th...





Heva2015 said:


> 19th April - 26th April... off site...





OH 6 said:


> ...April 26-28 - Villas at Grand Californian - DL...April 29-May 14 - DCL Wonder - Hawaii...






Mousemom said:


> ...April 28-May (2)... POP...


----------



## DrGaellon

chwgmjay said:


> Please post the dates you will be going, where you'll be staying if you know, and where you're going (wdw, disneyland, dcl, etc.). I'll update the list as time allows.



We're definitely *GOING*, we just haven't decided *WHEN*. We might go in the Spring for the Flower and Garden show (lowest probability), or for GayDays, or in the Fall for the Food and Wine Festival (highest probability at this time) or in December for my birthday/my sister's birthday/Christmas. We will, of course, be staying at my timeshare at Westgate Town Center. We will probably plan for 3 days at WDW, 2 at Universal and 1 in Clearwater (especially if we go while its still warm).

Anyone else going for F&G or F&W?


----------



## chwgmjay

May-June, 2012

The Gay Days 2012 thread.




Mousemom said:


> ...April 28-May 6 - 4 nights POP and 4 nights WL...





OH 6 said:


> ...April 29-May 14 - DCL Wonder - Hawaii...





jjjmranch said:


> ...May 3 - 8th...





ToddyLu said:


> ...5/4-5/11...





jeanigor said:


> ...May 5-12 Fort Wilderness...





wcpamotm said:


> ...May 10-14 AKV...





todd0268 said:


> ...May 25-June 1, 2012...





budcollector said:


> ...May 26 - June 1...Pop





insoin said:


> May 26-June 6...Boardwalk...





Andynnj said:


> May 30 - June 4





jjjmranch said:


> Early May 2012!...





dmwang9 said:


> ...Boardwalk Villas June 18 - 24...(DCL) Dream...June 24 - 29


----------



## chwgmjay

July - September, 2012




OrangeJuice said:


> ...August...





Mousemom said:


> ...Sept. 1 - 11 - 7 nights at POP and 3 night Disney Cruise (on the Dream)...





DVCDan36 said:


> ...8 September for one night at Saratoga Springs and... Art of Animation from 9 September to 15 September...





OH 6 said:


> ...Sept 12-17 - DCL Magic - Canada/New England...





chrisbris said:


> ...Beach Club 20 Sept to 28 Sept...





Tygerlilly said:


> ...Sept 27-Oct 2...


----------



## chwgmjay

October-December, 2012




Tygerlilly said:


> ...Sept 27-Oct 2...





insoin said:


> ...Oct 13-20 at Pop...





OH 6 said:


> ...October 19-22 - Bay Lake Tower...





Safari Queen said:


> ...Oct 20-26 (BWV)...





DisneyDee27 said:


> ...Oct. 20-27...





jeanigor said:


> ...Oct 20-27 Disney Cruise...Fantasy...





ToddyLu said:


> ...10/26-11/2...





artnerds said:


> ...October 27 - November 3... Treehouse Villas





JoeyAnyc said:


> Dec 2 - 7 @ YC





wcpamotm said:


> ...Dec 9-15 VWL





DisneyDee27 said:


> ...Fantasy Dec. 15-22...





OH 6 said:


> ...December 15-22 - DCL Fantasy - E Carrib...





DisneyDee27 said:


> ...Dec. 22-27...





foxstitches said:


> ...December...


----------



## TLPL

We are going to stay at AKV Feb 2-4, then West Caribbean DCL Feb 4-11, follow by BWV Feb 11-14. (our 16th anniversary trip)


----------



## DVCDan36

Yay!!!!   We have booked for arriving 8 September for one night at Saratoga Springs and then we chekc into Art of Animation (Cars Suite) from 9 September to 15 September.


----------



## jjjmranch

Early May 2012! So excited to plan our trip back.


----------



## TagsMissy

We're at Aulani in April for 9 nights (17-26th) but have been talking about sneaking in a trip in mid-late September.

Unfortunately no Gay Days this year but it's high on our list for 2013! Yes we are already planning


----------



## CarpeLiberum

We are in POFQ for March 3-10; our anniversary trip! 

First time staying on property- we love New Orleans, and Disney, so hopefully it will be a fun combination!


----------



## jeanigor

I've got a few trips planned out already:

Jan 5-9 (Marathon Weekend) Probably Pop Century

Jan 27-30 (Tinkerbell Half in Disneyland) Quality Inn Anaheim

May 5-12 Fort Wilderness

Oct 20-27 Disney Cruise (Fantasy) flanked by staying somewhere on property


----------



## DisneyDee27

Woohoo


----------



## foxstitches

I'm going in December with my fiance, mother, and grandmother! We're not sure on the dates yet, though.


----------



## dmwang9

Land/Sea solo trip in June:

Boardwalk Villas June 18 - 24
Then Podcast Cruise 3.0 (5-night Bahamas cruise on Dream) June 24 - 29


----------



## RENThead09

Dec. 29th, 2011-January 9th, 2012.   

Getting Goofy for Marathon Weekend.  Staying at POP Century!


Thanks a ton for doin this!!!


----------



## budcollector

I'll be there, May 26 - June 1, 2012 @ Pop


----------



## madisonann2002

Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## dustyraye

Dec. 30 - Jan 7th.  POR -  Part with my partner and part solo.


----------



## dustyraye

Dec. 30 - Jan 7th.  POR -  Part with my partner and part solo.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

February 11-17th at Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## 714guy4u

January 17-23 all stars movies....


----------



## Spikerdink

Going Feb 25 - March 4.  Staying at Boardwalk Villas....the only DVC property I haven't hit yet will be BLT after this trip!!

Going with friends....still hoping to be going with that special one someday!


----------



## 714guy4u

Spikerdink said:


> Going Feb 25 - March 4.  Staying at Boardwalk Villas....the only DVC property I haven't hit yet will be BLT after this trip!!
> 
> Going with friends....still hoping to be going with that special one someday!



Hey I'm right over here... The special someone


----------



## christopher77

Jan 5 - 10.  I'm doing the Goofy, and if I stay out of the hospital, then enjoying the partner's bday on the 8th 

We are staying at the Polynesian.


----------



## todd0268

We are booked for May 25-June 1, 2012. Staying at Disney's Tree House Villas. Purely by accident that it fell during gay days...We are taking my husbands mom and step-dad and my step sons fiance and her mom... Hope everyone doesn't go into GAY OVERLOAD! LOL That will be one healthy dose of gayness for them.

Past Stays...June 1976, February 1987, Worked Disney World September 1999-September 2000, March 2008, May, 2009 (bacame DVC member), October 2009, June 2010, August 2010, October 2011.


----------



## jjjmranch

jjjmranch said:


> Early May 2012! So excited to plan our trip back.



Our flights are booked! May 3 - 8th, 2012!  So excited to come back to WDW!!!!


----------



## OrangeJuice

I will be going with my wife (to be) in August for our honeymoon!!!


----------



## ToddyLu

DH and I heading there 5/4-5/11 and then with his Mom 10/26-11/2.  We renewed our APs last night--yay!!


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Dec 2 - 7 @ YC


----------



## chwgmjay

Everything is up to date as of right now. 

If you're missing details that were posted, you went back and edited your post after I told you not to, didn't you? Uh huh... thought so. Make a new post if stuff changes!


----------



## Safari Queen

Going Feb 18-26 (CSR & AKL) and Oct 20-26 (BWV).


----------



## Captain Hookup

Is it ok if i cry to say I dont see any time in the future i can afford to go back?



I miss it a lot


----------



## MassJester

1/27 - 1/30

A quick in and out to grab a little thawing out


----------



## OH 6

Hoping you can separate these in to right breakdowns:

Jan 12-15 - DCL Dream
Jan 16 - Saratoga Springs

March 9-11 - Boardwalk Villas

April 26-28 - Villas at Grand Californian - DL
April 29-May 14 - DCL Wonder - Hawaii

Sept 12-17 - DCL Magic - Canada/New England

October 19-22 - Bay Lake Tower

December 15-22 - DCL Fantasy - E Carrib


----------



## jeanigor

You sound like me. Disney is your second home.


----------



## NEDisneyFans

WDW @ BWV, 3/21-26

Ali


----------



## chrisbris

Hi

We will be at the Beach Club 20 Sept to 28 Sept

Cannot wait for our first trip!!


----------



## DisneyDee27

We'll be there for F & W Oct. 20-27, 2012
and for Christmas Dec. 22-27, 2012

 We're sailing on the Fantasy Dec. 15-22, 2012 

 2012 is a power year for me woohoo
Dee


----------



## DisneyDee27

OH 6 said:


> Hoping you can separate these in to right breakdowns:
> 
> Jan 12-15 - DCL Dream
> Jan 16 - Saratoga Springs
> 
> March 9-11 - Boardwalk Villas
> 
> April 26-28 - Villas at Grand Californian - DL
> April 29-May 14 - DCL Wonder - Hawaii
> 
> Sept 12-17 - DCL Magic - Canada/New England
> 
> October 19-22 - Bay Lake Tower
> 
> December 15-22 - DCL Fantasy - E Carrib



 Woohooo We'll be on the Fantasy together in December 
Dee


----------



## DisneyDee27

We'll be there at the same time for the F & W fest! woohoo 
Dee


----------



## TagsMissy

We're only in the 'talking about it' stage but looks like we may be at WDW in Sept 2012.


----------



## NurseAllen

I'll be there the day after Thanksgiving! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## chwgmjay

Everything is up-to-date. 

Please remember: 

-If you just put a month, and later give me dates, say something like "I'm on the list for October, and now our finalized dates are October 31-34". This will help me when I'm quoting/pasting your info in. I don't necessarily look at the list when I'm updating it, except to figure out where to paste in the new information.

-Don't edit your previous post! Make a new one! I don't go back and look through any of the previous posts. I tag my posts a special way and only go looking back as far as my last up-to-date post. 

-It would be incredibly helpful if you put a line in the format "Month date-month date, location" at the end of your post that I can just pull. Multiple trips should be on separate lines. 
i.e.:
May 24-June 7, CBR
Oct 15-20, Disneyland, undecided

You guys are awesome! Have a happy new year!


----------



## Heva2015

19th April - 26th April, staying off site on I drive.


----------



## silverhaze269

We're planning our Disneymoon from Oct 31-Nov 12...nothing is booked yet, but that's what we're looking at


----------



## wcpamotm

Subject to vacation time-off approval (which should not be a problem), we've got a standard-view room at the Animal Kingdom Villa's Jambo House May 10-14.  Will post later this month when we get dates for our second 2010 trip (likely in December) finalized.  

Oh, and here you go Jay  
May 10-14 AKV


----------



## Tygerlilly

I'll be there Sept 27-Oct 2 for the Tower of Terror 10 mile race.


----------



## Mousemom

We have 2 trips planned this year.  
April 28-May 6 - 4 nights POP and 4 nights WL
Sept. 1 - 11 - 7 nights at POP and 3 night Disney Cruise (on the Dream)


----------



## chwgmjay

*Up to date. *


----------



## chwgmjay

dustyraye - 12/30 - 1/7


----------



## artnerds

Just booked 1 week in a Treehouse Villa for me, my boyfriend, two friends who live in Los Angeles, and their son for HALLOWEEN!!!   

Will be there October 27 - November 3.


----------



## wcpamotm

Just made December reservations at the Wilderness Lodge Villas this morning!  Also, need to fix a typo for the next upcoming trip.  Funny how leaving out a zero makes such a great difference in meaning.

May 10-14 AKV 
Dec 9-15 VWL


----------



## jjjmranch

So excited. I'm adding a second trip this year Columbus Day weekend.  Finally buying my first annual pass! I've never been to WDW in October, looking forward to the decorations!


----------



## chwgmjay

Updated


----------



## Nick_A

My next trip is next month! February 17-27, first two night at Boardwalk, rest of the time at Animal Kingdom Villas!

After that, a quick Memorial Day weekend trip, then a long trip in July/August, Labor day weekend, Columbus Day weekend, and then who knows?


----------



## Andynnj

May 30 - June 4


----------



## Chuckers

2 weeks ago I decided I was going to do the Leap Day Event! Just changed the trip from 2 days to 5 days! 

Feb 28th - March 3rd. Going less expensive this year and staying at All Star Music. 

I can't wait to be in the park over night on the 29th!


----------



## insoin

I'm planning on two trips this year:

May 26-June 6 for Gay Days at the Boardwalk

Oct 13-20 at Pop for F&W.

Scott


----------



## DrGaellon

It's confirmed - we are NOT going for Gay Days this year. However, we ARE going for Food and Wine Festival. My job confirmed my vacation for the week of Oct 15, so we will probably go Oct 13-20 (I'm just waiting for Westgate to confirm the timeshare; it'll either be 13-20 or 14-21). 

(Other vacations this year include a week at Paradise Point in San Diego in March, and a week at Westgate Historic Williamsburg in September for David's god-daughter's wedding. I also have a week off in June, but nothing's been planned for that yet.)


----------



## MinaFemme

We are going from 10/23 - 11/3, staying at Pop Century!

We're celebrating my son's 2nd birthday, Halloween, and my 33rd birthday


----------



## Chuckers

18 sleeps and only 11 work days left to go!!!!!


----------



## DrGaellon

Our dates are confirmed - arriving Oct 13, leaving Oct 20, staying at the timeshare at Westgate Town Center.


----------



## insoin

insoin said:


> I'm planning on two trips this year:
> 
> May 26-June 6 for Gay Days at the Boardwalk
> 
> Oct 13-20 at Pop for F&W.
> 
> Scott



OK silly me.  I meant to say Beach Club not Boardwalk...  How I got that mixed up I have no clue.


----------



## calliope

My wife, our 5-year-old, and I will be on the Wonder Mexican Riviera cruise 3/18 - 3/24!


----------



## jeanigor

For grins and because I need to maximize my AP I am headed down for leap day. Who can turn down the Tea Cups at 4am?

Staying at the Villas at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Kidani Village. February 28-March 1.

Blizzard Beach, here I come.


----------



## DVCDan36

DVCDan36 said:


> Yay!!!!   We have booked for arriving 8 September for one night at Saratoga Springs and then we chekc into Art of Animation (Cars Suite) from 9 September to 15 September.



Ok, a few changes (sorry).  We are now booked for 7 Sep 12 at Hilton Head Island to check that out one night, 8 Sept 12 we check into Boardwalk Villa and then over to Cars Suite.  Hopefully this is our last change.


----------



## MovedbytheMouse

My husband and I will be at the Epcot on March 6th, Magic Kingdom on March 7th, and at Universal on March 8th! 

We're starting at Epcot because we get impatient and it's our favorite park. Also, since it will be the day before the Flower and Garden Festival, we think it won't be quite as busy, though most of the topiaries and other pretty things will already be in place. We're also excited because we're finally eating at Le Cellier for lunch with friends of ours who will also be there on their honeymoon! Awwwww!

The Magic Kingdom will be good times since we will be celebrating a year since my proposal to Tom in the stretching room of the Haunted Mansion. Plus we're stoked for the new interactive queue and to try out the new Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom whatsit. 

Then it will be my first visit to Universal since high school and his first visit ever. We've just finished watching all of the Harry Potter movies for the first time. We did it over a two week period and were both surprised at how much we loved them, so the Wizarding World will surely bee good times!

We will be staying off-property (I know, I know, but hey...we've gotta stay on budget!) in a hotel that's super convenient to the parks and Downtown Disney. I forget its name but it has a giant pineapple on it, so we always call it the Pineapple Hotel.

Can't wait!


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hey all

Going to Disneyland for ALA Annual.  June 22-26th


----------



## calliope

Hey, I'll be at Annual, too! I'll be driving in from L.A. each morning, though, and probably won't make it to the Park.


----------



## Celidh

My girl and I will be at CSR September 29-October 6th.  The best part is NO KIDS!!

How great is that, 2nd WDW trip, no kids, food and wine and my girl!  Nuthin better than that.


----------



## Yellosno

July 14 at Saratoga springs!


----------



## Lazeric

chwgmjay said:


> July - September, 2012



Yippee


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Looks like I'll be in the World from Oct 7 to the 14th
Kidani Village


----------



## greenkai3000

Disneyland Paris  June 9-14!


----------



## PennyW

May 9 through 11, staying at the Boardwalk Inn


----------



## OrangeJuice

Me and my fiancé will be going for our honeymoon  August 12-18. We are staying at POP.


----------



## Heva2015

Mine is all confirmed - staying 19 April - 26 April at International Palms on I drive...toying with the idea of a couple of nights onsite.


----------



## seanfrech

My parter and I will be in Disney world staying at the Swan from December 1-8th and doing the Western Caribbean cruse from 8th-15th.  Would love to meet up with anyone who will be on the ship or in the parks.

Can not wait!


----------



## glenpreece

Just booked a quick solo trip for Apr 28- May 3  Then my birthday trip Oct 17 - 27


----------



## eastatlantaguys

We are booked May 28th - June 4th and I am planning a second trip for the first week of December... We will be staying at Ft. Wilderness Campground both trips.


----------



## BenKling

DBF and I are going April 13-20 at POP. First trip together and celebrating all the things (birthdays, anniversary) we couldn't while we were so busy working!

Also looking into a free dining plan with my sister the last week in August. That trip is still in the exploratory phase.


----------



## AlexxCatastrophe

I live here.  Does that count?


----------



## glenpreece

AlexxCatastrophe said:


> I live here.  Does that count?


What you lack in experience I'm sure you make up for with enthusiasm


----------



## Brrrendon

My 10th visit will May 28 thru June 4 for GD. I can't wait!!


----------



## TagsMissy

Oct 15-21 Disneyland


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

I'm going to Disney World, this year, and I can't wait. I already marked my calendar with a big Mickey Mouse head, around June 25th. Yeah, I'm a big kid at heart! I can't help it. 

Any tips for good restaurants outside the four theme parks?

And, I'm hoping I can meet MY prince charming there  Isn't Walt Disney World where dreams do come true? I'll sure be wishing upon a star!


----------



## bigbro501

This will be my 10th Gay Days in a row!  May 30th-June 4th!


----------



## jobro912

June 11-16...Partner's first trip since he was 8, my 38th, and 18yo son's 35th and HS graduation trip.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Officially booked! September 27-October 2 staying at CBR. I'll be running in the ToT 10 mile race and decided to bring my biggest cheerleader (my mom) with me for her first trip!


----------



## Mike Dodd

We are booked for WDW from April 28 to May 5.   this trip .... second trip in September, and keeping fingers crossed for a quick trip at Thanksgiving.


----------



## LillsnJills

My partner and I will be making our first trip together to WDW September 21-28, staying at AK. We're considering it our "honeymoon" of sorts, as we never had one after our RDP went into effect back in 2009. Looking forward to seeing what's changed, as I haven't been to the World in about 20 years or so!


----------



## TagsMissy

Oct 13-20 Disneyland (hotel TBA)


----------



## Wolf359

May 30-June 4
Buena Vista Palace


----------



## Fizzle

Going to be in WDW May 23rd - 29th

Staying on park with the family (kind of a reunion) but I am going to need to get away. New to the board and hope to find some fun people to hang out with while thiere


----------



## 714guy4u

Fizzle said:


> Going to be in WDW May 23rd - 29th
> 
> Staying on park with the family (kind of a reunion) but I am going to need to get away. New to the board and hope to find some fun people to hang out with while thiere



I'll be there may 28 we can hang out.


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

Mark and I were already there in 2012. We were there in the last week of March.


----------



## RealBlast3

Hi everyone! I'm doing a solo trip from June 6th-15th. I'll miss Gay Days though.


----------



## DisneyDee27

We booked a pre cruise stay for Dec. 13-15 for AoA -Little Mermaid section, Also we moved our post cruise stay. We'll be on property Dec 22-27th At AoA again in the Little Mermaid section. 

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## stacala1021

Going to Old Key West with 11 family members and staying in a 3-bedroom suite May 26th to June 2nd...looking forward to it and nothing is better then being in Disney


----------



## jiminwi38

chwgmjay said:


> October-December, 2012



October 27, 2012 Disney Fantasy with a pre night at Popcentury attending Mickeys not so scary Halloween party


----------



## jiminwi38

You will love AkL i got to stay there 2 weeks after it opend and fell in love with its mine and my partners fav resort to stay it I am very excited for you girls WOOO HOOOO


----------



## jiminwi38

I am so excited We have our cruise booked on the fantasy Oct 27, 2012 with a pre night at Pop Centery to attend Mickey's Not so scary Halloween Party. This is jimmy's first disney cruise and my 5th he is just as excited as i am. Its like being little kids waiting for Christman day to get here


----------



## joemendolia

chwgmjay said:


> July - September, 2012



August 19-25 staying at Polynesian


----------



## disfam2012

chwgmjay said:


> October-December, 2012



10/13-10/20/12 BWV


----------



## 714guy4u

jiminwi38 said:


> October 27, 2012 Disney Fantasy with a pre night at Popcentury attending Mickeys not so scary Halloween party



I'm supper jealous... Take me with you.


----------



## MarieLightning

Going from November 11th to 18th 2012 for the first time  And just in time for MVMCP!


----------



## jjjmranch

Going back in October 5-11th, staying at Pop or if there is a decent AP discount, POR!


----------



## TypeADisneyDude

Port Orleans French Quarter September 18-23! Also scored the free dining!


----------



## ChrisNY2

I'll be heading to WDW for some races:

Sep. 27-28 AoA; Sep. 28-Oct. 2 Beach Club

Nov. 9-12 BoardWalk Inn


----------



## DisneyDee27

Add a quick solo trip Dec. 13-15 staying at AoA before the cruise. 
Woohoo!
Dee


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

woot.  Trip Planned Oct 7-14th.  Kidani Village


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Slated for August 4-11!


----------



## ILuvDVC2

My partner Damon and I are going to WDW twice in 2012:  Sept. 29-Oct 5, split stay between Bay Lake Tower and the BoardWalk Villas, then Dec. 7-10 at Old Key West.


----------



## dadofnicholas

Took my son on his first trip to Disneyland May 20-25 and we stayed at GCH. Planning next trip hopefully October 2012 but dates TBD. Unfortunately (but not) after Gay Days and before Halloween.


----------



## AshleighYu

Me and my boyfriend are going september 12th-24th so excited


----------



## katherineh

My wife and I will be at Disneyland Anaheim on Friday the 6th (July)!!! First time both there and in the US!! I hear we can buy disney rainbow pins - any particular place they sell those??


----------



## jeanigor

katherineh said:


> My wife and I will be at Disneyland Anaheim on Friday the 6th (July)!!! First time both there and in the US!! I hear we can buy disney rainbow pins - any particular place they sell those??



Ack! I'll miss you by a week! 

Official Disney Pin Trading/Purchasing Stores & Locations

From that list, I would suggest (forgive my horrible memory for names):
Disneyland: the store in Frontierland.
California Adventure: 1) the shop across from Soarin', 2) the cart by the bridge to Ariel's Grotto (restaurant) and the World of Color viewing area & 3) the store across from Voyage of the Little Mermaid. 
Downtown Disney: Disney's Pin Trader store, near the Monorail station.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Chachi

ChrisNY2 said:


> I'll be heading to WDW for some races:
> 
> Sep. 27-28 AoA; Sep. 28-Oct. 2 Beach Club
> 
> Nov. 9-12 BoardWalk Inn


we'll be there Nov 5 through the 13th. do you plan on doing Very Merry Xmas?


----------



## katherineh

Thanks so much jeanigor!!


----------



## glenpreece

I'm going solo Aug 18-23 staying at ASMu since it was DIRT cheap and then I'm goinf with my BFF Kevin Oct 17-20 at Beach Club Villas for my birthday and then cruise on the Fantasy Oct 20-27!!!! I get to have breakfast at the castle for my b-day on the 20th and then we board the ship that afternoon. It's going to be the best b-day EVER!!!!


----------



## m86

Just booked flights from Aug 20 to Sep 5. So exited! 

Still haven't booked hotel, but probably will be ASM!


----------



## Tygerlilly

ChrisNY2 said:


> I'll be heading to WDW for some races:
> 
> Sep. 27-28 AoA; Sep. 28-Oct. 2 Beach Club
> 
> Nov. 9-12 BoardWalk Inn



Ha! We arrive the same day, leave the same day and are both running the ToT! We may actually run into each other at some point!


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

I'll be there Aug 3-10!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

I will be at Pop Century 11/26 to 11/30...celbrating my 43rd birthday...YEAH!!!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Chachi said:


> we'll be there Nov 5 through the 13th. do you plan on doing Very Merry Xmas?



Haven't really thought of it! I should see if my friend would like to.  We'll definitely be enjoying the end of the F&W Festival...at least after the half marathon!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Tygerlilly said:


> Ha! We arrive the same day, leave the same day and are both running the ToT! We may actually run into each other at some point!



Awesome! Are you staying at Beach Club too?


----------



## plinko

Going Nov 27ish-Dec 10ish with my partner... we keep wavering between POP and POFQ, but either way we're excited!


----------



## dale62676

I just booked my trip for October!
Oct. 24 to Oct. 30 at Fort Wilderness campground.


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Going to be at POR Riverside from Oct 20 till Oct 27. With the Bf and my parental units.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

My final dates are now 11/25 to 12/01 (7 Days)...stayin at POP w/ free QSD...trying to upgrade to a preferred room, but no such luck...attending MVMCP on 11/27....atttending CLP on 11/29 to see Neil Patrick Harris (on my B-Day!)...limiting my sit-down meals...so far only doing San Angel Inn on 11/26 for dinner...doing Biergarten on 11/29 for lunch for the CLP dining package...this will be my 1st official SOLO trip to WDW, but I am meeting up a couple friends during the week...I might rent a car for the week so that I can visit my cousin's family one day for lunch/dinner...I might also go to a gay bar one night during the week...we'll see...anyone else going after Thanksgiving???


----------



## Tygerlilly

ChrisNY2 said:


> Awesome! Are you staying at Beach Club too?



Nope.  We're staying at CBR. First time staying on site actually.


----------



## kentstateman2010

My bf and I will be there August 21st, can't wait!!!    Will be staying at Pop Century.  First plans:  San Angel Inn at Epcot for dinner


----------



## ToddB

Excited here, it is official, just booked my flight and reservations.  Staying Dec. 9-10 at Art of Animation Little Mermaid Room, then Dec. 10-17 at Pop century with free dining.  Super excited because it is my first ever solo trip, yay, haha!


----------



## DisCatNey08

going to POP CENTURY October 3 -8


----------



## DisCatNey08

DisneyDork1969 said:


> My final dates are now 11/25 to 12/01 (7 Days)...stayin at POP w/ free QSD...trying to upgrade to a preferred room, but no such luck...attending MVMCP on 11/27....atttending CLP on 11/29 to see Neil Patrick Harris (on my B-Day!)...limiting my sit-down meals...so far only doing San Angel Inn on 11/26 for dinner...doing Biergarten on 11/29 for lunch for the CLP dining package...this will be my 1st official SOLO trip to WDW, but I am meeting up a couple friends during the week...I might rent a car for the week so that I can visit my cousin's family one day for lunch/dinner...I might also go to a gay bar one night during the week...we'll see...anyone else going after Thanksgiving???




oh so jelous i love San Angel Inn ENJOY ur trip love ur blog BTW


----------



## DrGaellon

DrGaellon said:


> We're definitely *GOING*, we just haven't decided *WHEN*.


So that's decided. We will be at Westgate Town Center Oct 13-20. I *THINK* we are only doing 2 days at Epcot for Food and Wine, and perhaps one day at MK. My sister moved to Orlando in May, so we will be spending time with them, and probably coming up with other things to do. Oh, and we will be dining at Victoria and Albert's on Thursday Oct 18th.


----------



## Mickey2J

Hi Everyone. Me and my BF are going Sept 15-22 at POP!!! 
His first trip and my 8th.


----------



## kentstateman2010

Mickey2J said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone. Me and my BF are going Sept 15-22 at POP!!!
> His first trip and my 8th.



Have a great time!  We leave tomorrow for POP . Can't wait to walk across the bridge to see the new resort too.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

DisCatNey08 said:


> oh so jelous I love San Angel Inn ENJOY ur trip love ur blog BTW




Thanks...I'm sure it will be a good trip...THANKS for reading my BLOG!!!

Have A Magical Day!!!

John


----------



## DisneyDork1969

ToddB said:


> Excited here, it is official, just booked my flight and reservations.  Staying Dec. 9-10 at Art of Animation Little Mermaid Room, then Dec. 10-17 at Pop century with free dining.  Super excited because it is my first ever solo trip, yay, haha!



I'm not usually a fan of 'resort hopping' but your plans sound GREAT...I should have done the same with my November trip...oh well, next time...Enjoy Your Solo Trip!!!


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Will be there Oct 21-26th


----------



## Chachi

ChrisNY2 said:
			
		

> Haven't really thought of it! I should see if my friend would like to.  We'll definitely be enjoying the end of the F&W Festival...at least after the half marathon!



I'm excited for F&W. I've never experienced it. Still making dinning arrangements and seeing if people want to meet up.


----------



## Chachi

Getting closer to our trip. Will be there Nov.5 thru 13. Very merry Xmas and food and wine. Fun times. Would love to meet up w other disers!


----------



## DVCDan36

I can't believe we arrive in two weeks.  I have been so busy the time has flown.  This is a much needed family vacation and everyone is excited.  Now time to take a nap (yes this early, I've been working non-stop for two months and need to be at the theater at 5 tonight.


----------



## Redheaded Sunshine

We're going (myself, my partner, our DD 7, DS 9) from October 2-10, staying at the Beach Club.  Looking forward to a new hotel and OF COURSE, F&W!


----------



## ToddB

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I'm not usually a fan of 'resort hopping' but your plans sound GREAT...I should have done the same with my November trip...oh well, next time...Enjoy Your Solo Trip!!!




Yep, I just really wanted to stay in the Little Mermaid room  Planned on just walking over to Pop the day I check out of AOA, seems pretty easy to me, lol.  Although, I am considering changing my plans(like I do all of the time), and staying at Port Orleans Riverside the entire trip.  Still undecided though


----------



## DisneyDork1969

ToddB said:


> Yep, I just really wanted to stay in the Little Mermaid room  Planned on just walking over to Pop the day I check out of AOA, seems pretty easy to me, lol.  Although, I am considering changing my plans(like I do all of the time), and staying at Port Orleans Riverside the entire trip.  Still undecided though



There's nothing wrong about a boy wanting to stay at the Little Mermaid section...LOL!!...I guess spliting your stay between AoA & Pop would be easy, you just have to cross over a bridge...POR is another resort I want to stay at one day...and French Quarter...little by little I'm hoping to stay at the various Moderate resorts...but if AoA is better than what I see in the pics, I'll never want to stay anywhere else....whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be great for YOU!!!


----------



## MCoryB

My partner and I, plus my Mom, will be checking into Pop in a week and a half.  We can't wait!  It's our second trip to WDW as a couple, and my fourth trip overall.  My first time was back in 1979 with my parents when MK was the only park open, and that was the last time Mom went, so she's excited about seeing everything that's been added in the past 33 years.


----------



## DVCDan36

MCoryB said:


> My partner and I, plus my Mom, will be checking into Pop in a week and a half.  We can't wait!  It's our second trip to WDW as a couple, and my fourth trip overall.  My first time was back in 1979 with my parents when MK was the only park open, and that was the last time Mom went, so she's excited about seeing everything that's been added in the past 33 years.



We will be across the way at Art of Animation; Myself, my husband, our son, my mother, and my niece.  Hope to see you around.


----------



## ToddB

DisneyDork1969 said:


> There's nothing wrong about a boy wanting to stay at the Little Mermaid section...LOL!!...I guess spliting your stay between AoA & Pop would be easy, you just have to cross over a bridge...POR is another resort I want to stay at one day...and French Quarter...little by little I'm hoping to stay at the various Moderate resorts...but if AoA is better than what I see in the pics, I'll never want to stay anywhere else....whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be great for YOU!!!



Haha, there definitely isn't!  But, I am not staying there now  I changed to Coronado Springs for my entire trip, used the room discount instead of free dining.  I would rather pay out of pocket for food, I can't eat everything you get with the dining plan, lol, I'm more of a snacker  After this trip I will have stayed at all but one moderate.  Moderates are my favorite though, not sure why  Staying from December 9-17, anyone want to meet up and go on a ride or grab a drink somewhere let me know!


----------



## nfrank

Just figured this out recently.  I was supposed to go to Vegas with people on my birthday in October, but they have bailed two months before, so now I'm flying solo to Disney World!  October 24 - 30 and I'm staying at the Coronado Springs Resort.


----------



## 714guy4u

nfrank said:


> Just figured this out recently.  I was supposed to go to Vegas with people on my birthday in October, but they have bailed two months before, so now I'm flying solo to Disney World!  October 24 - 30 and I'm staying at the Coronado Springs Resort.


I'll go with you


----------



## 714guy4u

It official I booked September 15-24 AoA new little mermaid suite.


----------



## NurseAllen

Well, I was staying in Port Orleans...but my Aunts decided to go with us, and they booked Cars, so I called to change. I wanted a Little Mermaid room, but they didn't have one for five people, so we'll be staying at Finding Nemo from the day after Thanksgiving until the 28th!!!


----------



## MADnNOLA

I will be at All Star Music October 10 - 14 this year!  It will be my first MNSSHP on 11th and looking forward to it!  I have the costume ready.  I also have a tentative itinerary!  But, as a solo traveler, I never put anything in stone, my plans are flexible!  Looking forward to the Food & Wine Experience on the 12th!  I plan on gaining some pounds by the time I get back home!  LOL

Matt


----------



## TheUnknownComic

Going October 2nd to 11th at YC and BLT 11 to 14 with MNSSHP on the 11th


----------



## TheUnknownComic

Make that the 12th for the party


----------



## TheUnknownComic

Oops! Posted in wrong forum


----------



## minthorne

Dec 28 - Jan 5 (2013) at the Dolphin!


----------



## benjamintidwell

IST AND SOLO TRIP! Will be there from Dec 3-9th  @ POFQ . Dream Gift Trip and first vac in almost 15 years. DBF unable to join me but I need the time to relax and have some FOR ME Stuff for a change! Excited and smilin like a possum eatin cheese! Or is that a Mouse? LOL See ya all there, I'll be hard to miss with my constant grin!!


----------



## Soonerthunder

Next week?? 26-1


----------



## budcollector

I'm going solo for Christmas  Dec 22-27 @ Pop


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Just booked for 12/16/12 - 12/23/12. Anyone else here going to be at WDW then?

I will be staying off site at a time share. I don't usually do last minute trips like this, but a friend had time share points he would lose at the end of the month if he didn't use them, and he couldn't use them. So free accomodations for me! I already had a 6 day park hopper from a previous trip I had to cancel. So for the cost of food (and drink!) and gas, I'm going to Disney World!


----------



## dugknight

How about a 2013 list?  Or is there one started already that I'm missing somewhere?  Thank you.


----------

